# snake skin backing?  Heres your pics Al



## Arrow Flinger (Jul 14, 2010)

I have a new longbow that I am working on for my hunter this year.  I am planning on doing a copperhead skin backing.  My question is does what prep needs to be done to the skin?  I know that the scales needs to be removed but does the skins need to be tanned or just dryed?  I see a bunch for sale for this purpose that are just dried.  Also, I would appreciate any tips on adding the skins.  With the price of skins, I don't want to learn by screwing up like I do most things.  On more thing, does anyone know of a place to get copperhead skins?  I can find all kinds of rattlers but no copperheads.

Thanks
Flinger


----------



## missalot (Jul 14, 2010)

copper head skins are hard to come by right now,unless you find and kill them yourself,for as tips ,i think they need to be dryed NOT TANNED .


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 15, 2010)

You don't want tanned hides, just dried or even fresh/frozen as long as they're clean of fat and tissue. Copperheads are tough to find unless you go get 'em yourself, if you do find a matched set they're like gold to buy. Rattlers are easier to come by. Bull snakes also look good on a bow. I've never backed a glass bow with skins, but with my wooden bows, I soak the skins a few minutes in warm water and then put them between a couple towels to get the excess water out. I usually use Titebond 3 to glue them on with and it normally has enough tack to hold the skins. Occasionally you'll have to wrap them with ace bandages or something for a while until it sets up some in the case of a thick skin. You want to make sure to keep the pattern straight and watch out for little bubbles and air pockets under the skin. After they dry, you can trim the excess skin off the sides with a razor blade and them blend it into the limb with fine sandpaper. Also after it's dried, take the loose scales off with fine steel wool rubbing in the direction the scales are pointing, or you can take them off with tape. Just be careful not to rip the skin with the tape. I usually put skins on before putting the finish on the bow, so if you're putting them on a finished bow you'll probably have to rough the finish up a bit to get the glue to stick. I'm always on the lookout for usable road-killed snakes, I'll stop and grab one in a heartbeat.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks for the info.  That helps alot.  They are going on a hickory, laminated, reflex-deflex bow.  I planned on drying the bow and sealing.  I want to put a few hundred arrows through the bow before I put on the skins just in case.  I will then resand the limbs and put on the skins before final finish.

Thanks Again


----------



## Al33 (Jul 15, 2010)

Arrow Flinger said:


> Thanks for the info.  That helps alot.  They are going on a kickory, laminated, reflex-deflex bow.  I planned on drying the bow and sealing.  I want to put a few hundred arrows through the bow before I put on the skins just in case.  I will then resand the limbs and put on the skins before final finish.
> 
> Thanks Again



I DO expect some pic's of this bow Mr. Tim!


----------



## johnweaver (Jul 15, 2010)

I heard that!


----------



## NavyDave (Jul 17, 2010)

OI do my skins on self bows the same way hilbilly does.  If you get a snake yourself it's alot cheapr than buyin.  Just skinem out and staple or nail the skin to a long board, gently scrape off any bits on flesh and conective tissue.  Cover the hide in salt and allow to dry for a few days to a week.  I've seen where some will wash the skin in dawn to get off any oils but I think they are using hide glue instead of TB111.  Once dry and salt washed off you can glue them on the bow or dry them up and store them in a ziplock bag until ready.   good luck!


----------



## LanceColeman (Jul 17, 2010)

Hillbilly is spot on for application. follow his advice.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks for the ifo y'all.  I have almost given up on finding copperhead skins.  I am looking at a pair of western diamondbacks on ebay.  I  think the odds of me finding my own are slim right now.  Just got a new knee last week.  At least that is giving me some time to work on some bows


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Aug 24, 2010)

This was what I ended up with.  This pics are not great but you can get the idea.

The grip is brown.  I don't know why it looks red in the photo.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 24, 2010)

Looks awesome Tim!!!!!! 

How is the knee??


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 24, 2010)

NICE!! Butcha copperheads look like diamond backs.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Aug 24, 2010)

Al33 said:


> Looks awesome Tim!!!!!!
> 
> How is the knee??



90% and getting better



LanceColeman said:


> NICE!! Butcha copperheads look like diamond backs.



Yea, the copperheads just didn't work out.  The Western Diamondbacks were easy on ebay.


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 24, 2010)

Great looking bow


----------



## GregoryB. (Aug 24, 2010)

I just passed up 2 beautiful copperheads last Saturday while I was checking on a stand. Thought about collecting them but I didn't need the skins so I saw no reason to just kill them. I will look when I go back this weekend. There was a good article last year in TBM on applying snake skins.


----------

